# Experienced Snow Sales Person Wanted



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for an experienced sales person for our snow removal company. We operate in the western suburbs of chicago. PM me for inquiries and to set up interview.


----------



## vinces designs (Nov 5, 2009)

try this guy
[email protected]


----------

